# NBA 2k9 Pacers Player Ratings



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

http://www.operationsports.com/mediaview.php?id=481

http://www.operationsports.com/mediaview.php?id=481

Jamal Tinsley is 82 overall. That was generous of them.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Tinsley is at best a 74 in my opinion. I hate how Dunleavy is only an 80 and Granger is still only 85. Rush is a little underrated at 76 as well, I'd expect him to be at about 79.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

DienerTime said:


> Tinsley is at best a 74 in my opinion. I hate how Dunleavy is only an 80 and Granger is still only 85. Rush is a little underrated at 76 as well, I'd expect him to be at about 79.


Sports game ratings are always inflated. They shouldn't be any more so. Kareem Rush being a 79 means that the worst player in the league is probably a 72. I don't know why they keep giving Tinsley high ratings, though.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Once again they rob us in the ratings...I've been seriously thinking about switching to NBA live this year.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pacers Fan said:


> Sports game ratings are always inflated. They shouldn't be any more so. Kareem Rush being a 79 means that the worst player in the league is probably a 72. I don't know why they keep giving Tinsley high ratings, though.


He meant Brandon Rush. And Brandon Rush doesn't deserve to be any higher. He hasn't even played a game. The rookies start out at 80 overall at best. Durant and Oden were 80 on last years game.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I believe Beasley is already a 83 or 84 from what I remember. No he isn't as good as Beasley but he is one of the most NBA ready rookies and they should rated him as such.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Also, just wanted to say, Granger and Dunleavy are both above 90 in three point shooting. Woot.


----------



## GrangeRusHibberTJFord (Sep 1, 2008)

I could see Granger being a little higher, and Dunleavy definitely got the shaft. A full season of Ford playing 30+ mpg will also catapult his rating.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I expected Dunleavy to be atleast a 83-84.. oh well. With his 94 3pt rating he'll more than dominate.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> http://www.operationsports.com/mediaview.php?id=481
> 
> http://www.operationsports.com/mediaview.php?id=481
> 
> Jamal Tinsley is 82 overall. That was generous of them.


great news for the future denver nuggets point guard  :clap::yay:


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

nbanoitall said:


> great news for the future denver nuggets point guard  :clap::yay:


He's all yours.


----------

